# Safe Charter locations during Hurricane Season?



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

What suggestions do people have for a good place to go for a bareboat charter (monohulls preferred). I have a few weeks off and would like to grab a quick sailing trip. Is it unrealistic to grab a quick four day charter between hurricanes, in the Florida Keys, where I often go?

Better to try Chesapeake? San Diego?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Google is your friend; https://www.tripsavvy.com/caribbean-hurricane-guide-4174441


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

capta said:


> Google is your friend; https://www.tripsavvy.com/caribbean-hurricane-guide-4174441


Yeah, this basically tells me what I figured. It says go where the Hurricanes aren't. Now I just need to figure out where that is right now.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

midwesterner said:


> Yeah, this basically tells me what I figured. It says go where the Hurricanes aren't. Now I just need to figure out where that is right now.


and again; https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

midwesterner said:


> Yeah, this basically tells me what I figured. It says go where the Hurricanes aren't. Now I just need to figure out where that is right now.


South pacific and Australia are hurricane free until November. Whitsunday Islands in Aus or Tonga, Neafu. Or Bora Bora Bora

Moscow is hurricane free all year.

Mark


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> midwesterner said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, this basically tells me what I figured. It says go where the Hurricanes aren't. Now I just need to figure out where that is right now.
> ...


Thanks, I need someplace close to home, where I can get to on a cheap flight. I think there might be a clear weather window for a 4 day charter like North Carolina, after this present storm blows through.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Heck, go anywhere the weather forecast is good. 4 to 5 days...done.
Much more notice than earthquakes and eruptions.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I found a good deal in Oriental NC and will go there. Thanks,


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok, I'm in the process of pinning down a charter out of Oriental in the Pamlico Sound. I'd appreciate any suggestions from people who are familiar with the area. We prefer wild areas and anchorages, rather than marinas and towns. The charter operator suggested anchoring near the mouth of the North River. 

I'm wondering if it's feasible to make it from Oriental to Cedar Island Wildlife Refuge. If it is, is there any place to get to landfall by tender, or is it all marsh and mangrove? The operator said that the prevailing winds make a sail to Ocracoke a bit challenging and unpleasant. 
A trip to the outerbanks and Cape Lookout seem to not be feasible in a four day charter.


----------

